# Diarrhea smelling like vomit. Anyone?



## partlycloudy

I'm just curious if anyone else has experienced watery D smelling like vomit. You know, that acidic smell you taste/smell when you throw up? This is a new symptom for me. It only happens when my D is very watery. If it's "normal" (haha) D it just smells normally bad. 

I've got a GI appt this week so I'll mention it.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I have vomit smelling diarrhea as well I'm not sure what's causing it but its foul.


----------



## annawato

I have an ileostomy and the output often smells like vomit. Its caused by bile from the liver and gallbladder. Its usually yellow or dark green.  So I imagine it would be the same for you too particularly if you are having lots of D and theres little food in it to dilute the bile. I'm only guessing though but it makes sense. (i think  )


----------



## partlycloudy

Very interesting, *Anna*. I figured it was something to do with too rapid of a digestion. I had an ileostomy years ago and never noticed a vomit smell but I also didn't have it that long. 

Yah, *Noguts*, "foul" is just the word for it. Ever since getting Crohn's I've had all kinds of....ahem....interesting.... smells coming out but this one is really...I don't know, it bothers me more as it's such an unnatural smell to be coming from the opposite end the smell usually comes from.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Mine is brown but I wonder if it does have something to do with bile salts. If the meds don't control it ill ask about questran again.


----------



## Lustforlife

I think I have had this a few times, bile salts is what I thought of as well as it was somewhat yellowish, and burns a little.

Better than vomit that smells like diarrhea, I'll tell you that much!!!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I keep using my fan and wet wipes. Anyone else know ways to handle this smell. Spreads through the house. 

I tried putting some essential oil on the toilet before I went but it did nothing.


----------



## partlycloudy

Lustforlife said:


> Better than vomit that smells like diarrhea, I'll tell you that much!!!


Good point, lol.:ylol2:


*Noguts*, my only suggestion is start with the courtesy flushes immediately, even during the action, and keep 'em up continuously.


----------



## 2thFairy

Eucalyptus oil is good in the toilet water after you are done, but I think that is probably along the lines of what you have already tried.  There is Hollister m9 SPRAY that is unscented and works good for neutralizing odor in the air.  Don't confuse it with the Hollister m9 drops that are used inside ostomy bags, however.


----------



## partlycloudy

You know, it's too bad we can't get some type of disability clearance to own one of those industrial toilets they have in public restrooms.


----------



## Fortyearsibd

Great product I use for controlling bathroom odors and its available online--called Poo-Pourri No. 2. Gotta love the humor in the name But it's the only thing I found that really works. Also there's a travel size to take with you at work or out on the town.


----------



## Walt

***sorry, I was trying to be helpful but overlooked this was an old thread resurrected***


Hi PC,
sorry for your struggles.
I'd not presume to tell you anything about your health,
but I think you should read several sources about bile acid malabsorption
and see if anything rhymes with your experience?

for me, I knew at once upon reading aboot (Canadian!) BAM that it fit me.
perhaps you take a peek?
peace
w

ps
If pressed to describe it, I'd say it smells high-pitched, like vomit.
The stuff is yucky coming out either end!
: P


----------

